# شركة لحوم بحرينيه ممتازه !!



## ali alsabbagh (25 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 

شكرة بحرينيه للحلوم نريد ان نتعامل مع رجل أعمال سعودي او غيره في ترويج لحومنا في المملكة العربيه السعوديه. 

أو طبعا اللحوم صنع بحريني 100% وشكرة اسمها ( مدينة اللحوم ) ونريد ان نتطور في سعوديه او غيرها من الدول .. 

منتجاتنا تتخلف عن جميع المنتجات من نحاية الطعم ولذه .. 

للتاوصل معي على الواتس اب : 0097339554388

او الهاتف : 0097339554388

او البريد الأكلتروني [email protected]


----------

